# Quenns From Turkey ...



## Cristian Radut (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, that's a huge picture!

My eyes got hurt!!!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

WOW!! WOW!! Now THAT isa "CLOSE-UP"!! And presonal!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw the queen in the last photo. WOW! Now!!! you have to tell us about your "photographic" technique.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

From Turkey!!?? I don't see any "Islamic militants signs" on the queen! That's GOOD!!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Take a look at the bee blog. 

http://halilbilen.blogspot.com/

Great photographs! I just wish I could read the text. 

Good Job!


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

*You know wrong...*



Oldbee said:


> From Turkey!!?? I don't see any "Islamic militants signs" on the queen! That's GOOD!!


You know wrong...


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

*My camera*

My camera is Canon Powershot A560

I take photo makro... Large size and crop later...

The other photos my blog a lot...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

egehan,

spectacular photos
welcome to the forum
tell us more about beekeeping in Turkey, we are all anxious to learn

Dave


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you raise this "ana" from your own "ana memesi" ?

One of Halil Bilen's best posts is this one:
"Belki Referans Olur !!!"

You'll find it in his blog archive for July (Temmuz) 5 2007. He has numbered cell pictures illustrating every stage of bee development from egg to larvae to emergence. 

http://halilbilen.blogspot.com/2007_07_01_archive.html

Linda T in Atlanta - a long time admirer of egehan


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

Linda says;

(Turkish)=(English)
Ana = Queen 
Ana memesi = Queen cell.

My photo gallery (In fact not all..)
http://picasaweb.google.com.tr/kardelenbilen/

As well , all photos aren't belong to me... All arounds Turkey following me beekeepers send to me photos. I post it...


----------

